
The billion-dollar CRISPR patent battle: A case of big money shaping science - chewymouse
http://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-hiltzik-20160206-column.html
======
jostmey
I hope that scientist find an alternative system to CRISPR, perhaps by
continuing the research that lead to the discovery of CRISPR --- how bacteria
fight off phages. It would reduce the value of the patents on CRISPR.

~~~
rayiner
Yes, because god forbid a biologist get rich contributing to humanity.

~~~
blackguardx
That very much depends on their institution.

------
NN88
How long before the Nobel gets awarded?

